# Quick Park car parks at the airport



## Passport1 (10 Jul 2006)

Trying to reserve space in quick park car park at the airport but from their site at http://www.quickpark.ie/ looks like they've stopped taking email or phone bookings 

Travelling in August and wondering does anybody know if you can call out to them at the airport in advance to book a space in the carpark or is it like they say on their web site 'turn up on your way and if they have spaces they will be open'

I doubt very much just turning up in August on day i'd have any chance of getting a place in the car park

Anyone got any suggestions - apart from using the main carparks at the airport

Thanks


----------



## Humpback (10 Jul 2006)

Tried "turning up" to Quickpark three times in past 3 months myself and on each occasion they were full. You could be lucky, but chances are you're going to be going to the regular car-parks.

Or you could try the Bewleys Airport Hotel offer, though I don't know if you can get their carparking without staying a night.

Their website FAQ here doesn't indicate that you HAVE to book a room to get their €7 a day parking or their shuttle bus to the airport.


----------



## delgirl (10 Jul 2006)

We got to the Quick Park carpark at 6am last Thursday and had no problem finding parking.  The bus driver did tell passengers who were returning later in July and August that they would need to arrive before 6am to get a parking space.

You can always go there and if they don't have a space, go to the Aer Rianta car park.


----------



## jem (17 Jul 2006)

i notice it has gone up in price to €6 from the previous €5.


----------



## CB1 (17 Jul 2006)

Tried booking online today on Quickparks but it's just an informatory page and i guess it's risky arriving on day....we're travelling next sunday morn and weekends are probably busiest. Glad to see somebody else noticed their 20% rise in daily charge from 5 to 6 euro....just typical when a company gets all the good publicity for low charges they go and try to milk it....reminds me of Ryanair's exorbitant charges for using credit card....there'd be a public outcry if Dublin airport did the same and they're bad enough. we'll probably use aircoach.


----------



## macnas (27 Oct 2006)

Is Quickpark still open? Tried to  phone but no answer!  I need parking on tuesday next at around 11 am. What are my chances?


----------



## Cahir (31 Oct 2006)

macnas said:


> Is Quickpark still open? Tried to  phone but no answer!  I need parking on tuesday next at around 11 am. What are my chances?



It was full on Saturday at 11.30am so I went to the Blue Car park.  Yesterday the blue car park was closed (but not full) at 4pm and they were directing people to the red car park.  Best to give yourself plenty of time.


----------

